# veto lake



## yethound2002 (May 27, 2008)

So took the boat out on veto lake, they where feeding when we first launched, then from bout 2:30-5 all was quiet, then they where feeding again, we stayed till bout 8 and still skunked lol was worth it though, nice and peaceful out there.


----------



## thedon255 (May 4, 2008)

I was also on Veto Lake, both Friday and Sunday. Got out my new float tube do for the first time. Friday was a bit disappointing, all crappie and bluegill, around 30 or so, but the biggest was only about 8 inches. Still a lot of fun in the float tube. On Sunday, I fared a little better. Three decent channels, two on an artificial minnow and one a jig. I did not expect to get a catfish any of those times. Got several more small crappie and a larger one, about 11 inches, nearly double the size of any other crappie I've caught at Veto. Then I got a largemouth, about 10 or 11 inches. Then at 11 am, I had a monster hit and landed a 15 inch largemouth, at least a couple of pounds and easily my best largemouth ever. It was a blast from the float tube. I hope to make it out there again later this week.


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

You might wanna be careful float tubing around veto lake. Word is that there's a lot of barb wire fencing throughout the lake because the lake use to be farm land before the dam was put in. Supposedly someone drown in there years ago because they got tangled up in the fencing. Sounds like you had a pretty good day out on the lake though. There are some monster catfish in that lake, and it is also over-run by carp. If it wasn't so muddy all the time, I'd try bowfishing it...


----------



## thedon255 (May 4, 2008)

Oh yeah, carp everywhere. Every time I hear a monster splash, I have to look even though I know it's going to be a carp. I want to try some corn or doughballs there sometime. I've never fished for carp but I bet some of the big ones could pull my float tube across the lake.
Had not heard about the barb wire. That would put a damper on an outing.


----------



## yethound2002 (May 27, 2008)

haha, i hope i'm there when i see u pulled by a giant carp, more then likely will be by a monster cat. lol.


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

Not saying the barbwire is not there, but I believe that happened over 40 years ago, when the guy drowned. My family grew up around the lake, and was there even befor the lake. I'd say the barb wire is long gone by now. 
It is a real shame how the state has let the lake go down hill. You can catch alot of crappie, but rarely get any size to them. Cats are good, and there are some monster bass in there when you can get them to bite. The carp, well....there are some bigger ones, but it seems like they are stunted like.....never seem to catch any that are HUGE...just average 10 to 15 lbs. I agree, it is a beautiful lake though.


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

I figured the lake is safe to fish from a float tube, or there would be restrictions on it. I was just giving a warning from one fisherman to another. I agree that the fishing at Veto has seen it's better days. Growing up in Vincent, them moving just down the road to Cutler, I have fished the lake for quite a few years. Like Clicker said, the fishing can be tough, but rewarding when the time is right.

Clicker, do you know if they still have the Tuesday tournaments on Veto?


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm not sure. I don't think I've been through there on Tuesdays this year. Last year they had Veto on Tues. and then Belpre boat ramp on Wed.
Not tryin to cut on the barbwire, every bit of saftey info. is a big help.
They did get the new bridge finished at the spillway. Super nice! I was afraid they'd ruin the little hole below it, but they made it real nice.


----------



## thedon255 (May 4, 2008)

Just got back from fishing at Veto again. All bluegills and crappie. Any suggestions on catching bass there would be great. I think the largemouths I've caught so far have been flukes more than anything. Also, ODNR's website says that Veto was stocked at one point with flatheads. Anyone caught any or know if it's worth trying to target them?


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

The bass are really hard to get in there. I've seen big ones caught, and have caught two over 5lbs myself, but both times on different baits. 
Flats.....they got to be in there, but I havnt caught a big one yet. I've caught a lot of nice channels though. My Great Grandpa used to catch BIG northerns below the spillway years!, down the creek. ago, but never in the lake.


----------



## Oldcat_Man (Jun 20, 2008)

I read a old fish&game mag is it true That a few years ago they where pull out 40 pound cats out of that lake?


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

I havnt heard of anyone catching anything that big for a long long long time.


----------

